# The terrible day...



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

So as some of you know today was day 1 of our first TICA show. (a 2 dayer)
Thomas woke up in good form, playing, purring, lolling about as usual. Got ready to go, opened carrier "come on Thomas". In to it he popped as always, good as gold.
Halfway there he starts meowing, louder and louder... I'd never heard him make more than a squeak before. Checked him in carrier. Couldn't see anything wrong. He never makes a sound when travelling and he's been to 4 shows this year already so well used to travelling. I thought maybe he's hungry. 
Got him there, settled in pen. All fine.
Called up to first ring, put him in holding pen all fine. Judge gets him out, he's not happy at all. Ring finished and back we go. 
Ring 2 calls - started playing up on judges table. Hissing etc. She called me up to handle him on table (in front of everyone). Judge said it was a shame as he's "a stunning cat". 
Ring 3 calls - well he would not let judge get him out of pen at all. She asked me to get him out. He was hissing, yowling and attacking me!
I suggested to judge we mark him absent. Managed to get him our and went back to our main pen.
So so out of character for him. Total opposite to his usual self. Told remaining 3 judges he'd not be coming to them and I went to cafe to mull over whether to stay in hotel overnight for day 2 as planned or not. Went back to pen and my friend said he'd been going back and forth to his litter tray for 10 mins straining and only managed a tiny wee. Alarm bells as we all know what that suggests. Got one of the vets to look at him as I wanted to be able to leave early (this was about 2pm and usually you have to stay till end). They agreed looked like poss cystitis so were happy for me to go. Called my vet and got apt for hour later so went right there from show.
She said she thinks it's early stages and mild cystitis. Gave him anti inflam, pain killer and relaxant. Plus meds to give at home. Need to get urine sample too.
So... Wasted trip, entry and hotel fee's but I know I've done the right thing getting him there as soon as possible.
The show itself seemed fun. Another day I think he'd love all the attention but no wonder he was upset with being picked up if his tummy hurts 
So there's my show update for the day. 
I hope everyone else has better reports!
He's sleeping now near the radiator.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Awww poor Thomas I am so sorry to hear that he is poorly! 

Glad you got him to the vets and I am sure he will soon be back to his normal happy self xxx


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Awww poor Thomas I am so sorry to hear that he is poorly!
> 
> Glad you got him to the vets and I am sure he will soon be back to his normal happy self xxx


I got him to vet 1 hr after we noticed the problem so not bad as it was 1 hr from home. I'm glad the recognised the importance of getting him in quick. 
Never seen him behave like he did today but it makes perfect sense now.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I'd say it is almost good that he was in this environment. Do you think you would have noticed as quickly at home that he was in such discomfort?


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

messyhearts said:


> I'd say it is almost good that he was in this environment. Do you think you would have noticed as quickly at home that he was in such discomfort?


Absolutely not. He'd have wanted to sleep, I'd have let him. Would have been another day or so at least till I really noticed there was much less wee in the tray. Good job we were at a show. My goodness though you have never seen a BSH behave that way.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh nooo  poor Thomas, cystitis is horrible, Jumpy had it after his op, I had to persuade the vet to come back in at 9pm and his bladder was full and needed expressing too  Well done you for getting him sorted so quick!! There will be other shows and other days but a healthy Thomas is priceless!


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Bless! Nightmare day!! Hugs to you and Thomas!


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

Poor Thomas, glad it wasn't anything too serious,
At least it was caught early...
I suppose losing a bit of money is better than losing thomas


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

could well be the journey to the show that brought on the cystitis


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Poor you. You must be gutted! Glad you had the ability to spot the signs though.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Hes done a huge wee so I could get a sample :thumbup:
He's happy and cuddly again today, but he'd not be without the meds I dont think


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Poor Thomas, I hope he is better soon. xxx


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

Poor boy!  Sorry you had such a bad day yesterday Jo, thank goodness you had the experience and mindset to have him inspected by the vet at the show. I do hope he gets better soon and will be taking all the ribbons at his next outing x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Poor Thomas and Poor you.
Sounds like a Day you want to forget.
Hope he will be feeling a lot better soon. x


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

aw poor lad. Hope he is back to normal soon


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Poor Thomas  Glad he is a bit better today and thanks to your prompt actions I'm sure he will back to normal in next to no time. Shame you had to leave the show early but it was obviously for the best. 
Hugs for the young man ((()))


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Opps sorry to hear about poor Thomas. There was a presentation at the supreme yesterday about cystitis. Hope he feels better soon. 

Out of all the breeds yesterday, I kept getting drawn back to the British section.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Today you would not know anything was wrong at all. I have to say though if it hadn't been for the knowledge I'd got from here I'd have known he needed a vet, but would not have had the knowledge to get him there urgently


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

So glad he's feeling better. Poor little guy, and poor you, having the judges think that you've got Devil Kitty!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Poor Thomas and poor you - what a day you had! Glad to hear he is on the mend .


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

dagny0823 said:


> So glad he's feeling better. Poor little guy, and poor you, having the judges think that you've got Devil Kitty!


I know! I feel quite embarrassed by how evil he came accross. I feel like writing them an explanation.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Aww Jo what a horrible weekend for you both 

Hope the little man feels better soon. And why not write a letter to the show manager explaining if it makes you feel better, it can't do any harm can it?


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Glad he's feeling better!!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

So glad he's feeling better and well done you for acting so promptly. Having a cat here who has had bladder problems off and on until a few years ago I know from personal experience just how critical it is to act quickly in these cases, if they block completely you have around 24 hours before the back up of toxins can be fatal. Your prompt action could well have saved his life, well done you!


----------

